# Natural Balance - Organic Formula



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I was wondering if any of you guys have tryed feeding your furkids Natural Balance's Organic Formula. I did a search for it but didn't get back much of a response. I was feeding mines NB'S Ultra Formula for a while then decided to switch them to this. When they ran out again, I went to get them this but they ran out so I was stuck getting the Venision and Brown rice. They didn't exactly favor it. I recently went again and had this in stock, and WOW! THEY LOVE THIS. Especially Gizmo.. he's a VERY picky eater. And I love the way it smells. Weird? Lol. It doesnt make their poop stink either. So have any of you ladies (or gents) tried this formula?? I'm interested in knowing so.


THANKS!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I haven't seen that one...I do use the venison and the duck formulas and V'doggie loves them. Maybe I should give this formula a try too!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

> I was wondering if any of you guys have tryed feeding your furkids Natural Balance's Organic Formula. I did a search for it but didn't get back much of a response. I was feeding mines NB'S Ultra Formula for a while then decided to switch them to this. When they ran out again, I went to get them this but they ran out so I was stuck getting the Venision and Brown rice. They didn't exactly favor it. I recently went again and had this in stock, and WOW! THEY LOVE THIS. Especially Gizmo.. he's a VERY picky eater. And I love the way it smells. Weird? Lol. It doesnt make their poop stink either. So have any of you ladies (or gents) tried this formula?? I'm interested in knowing so.
> 
> 
> THANKS![/B]


Does the Natural Balance Organic formula or the Ultra Formula have cranberry or tomato pumace??? I thought the Ultra might have one of them as I used to feed it and Kallie the maltese started to have the tear stains. So I went back to the venison/brown rice and duck/potato formula Natural Balance has and they seem to be doing okay with those two.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mine have been on the organic for a little over two weeks and love it. Toy has gained weight, which she needed. Cosy is still chunky..lol. I was feeding Venison before but Toy stayed so thin on it.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Here are the ingrediants for the Organic Formula :

Ingredients: Natural Chicken, Organic Brown Rice, Chicken Meal, Organic Oats, Organic Millet, Organic Barley, Organic Sorghum, Organic Potato, Organic Peas, Organic Canola Oil, Organic Flaxseed, Chicken Fat (Naturally stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols), Dicalcium Phosphate, Organic Carrots, Natural Flavor, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Phosphate, Sea Salt, Mixed Tocopherols, Organic Spinach, *Organic Cranberry*, *Organic Tomato*, Yucca Schidigera, , Dried Kelp, Organic Parsley, Organic Rosemary, Choline Chloride, Zinc Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Taurine, Manganese Sulfate, Niacin, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Inositol, Folic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Thiamin Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Vitamin D-2, Biotin, Potassium Iodate, Cobalt Sulfate, Vitamin K1 Supplement, Sodium Selenite.


And Yeah, the Ultra one does contain both tomato pumace and cranberry and the venison/brown rice formula contains tomato pumace as well. 

If anything, Gizmo's tearstains have bettered since switching from Ultra to this. Charlie I don't have to worry about since he doesn't have any tearstains, only on the a few very little hairs right infront of his eyes.. nothing noticable.

I know Gizmo has airborne allergies but I wonder if he might be allergic to something in this organic one? He's always been a foot chewer but holy heck, has he been doing it since I'd have them again on this formula for the past 2 weeks a whole lot more than the norm. I'm gonna go give him some benadryl.



> Mine have been on the organic for a little over two weeks and love it. Toy has gained weight, which she needed. Cosy is still chunky..lol. I was feeding Venison before but Toy stayed so thin on it.[/B]



Yeah, this is one of their favorites.. aside from lamb and rice.. they LOVE lamb and rice but NB doesn't carry that formula. I did have them once on California Natural's Lamb and rice but it was a hassle to go to the only store I knew sold it.

Anyway, I loveeeeeeeeee the way the organic one smells. LOL. Sorry








DOESNT ANYBODY AGREE!!!!?


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">This weekend I am gonna go hunting for it, since Brit told me about it. Right now our doggies eat NB Ultra.

Heya, how come we have never met, with you living in Miami? Did you go to the Miami Dog Show? If so how did you like it?

Hope to be able to meet you some time.

enJOY!
Melanie
</span>


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> <span style="font-family:Comic">This weekend I am gonna go hunting for it, since Brit told me about it. Right now our doggies eat NB Ultra.
> 
> Heya, how come we have never met, with you living in Miami? Did you go to the Miami Dog Show? If so how did you like it?
> 
> ...


Hey I remember that name... "Sir Micro".. I think I have you added on their dogsters. But I haven't messed around with their dogsters in... forever. I'm new to this board... that's probably why. Hee. I didn't go to the dog show... I didn't even know they were having one here.










The only place I find the organic formula,.. well, ALL of Natural Balance's formulas are at Petco. When I go I try to buy two bags at once since they run out of this formula quick. They only have the smaller bags, for about $11.99.


----------

